# Fly Fishing



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone know the rules for fishing in Italy? In particular fly fishing the Torino and Pescara Rivers.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Barry said:


> Anyone know the rules for fishing in Italy? In particular fly fishing the Torino and Pescara Rivers.


hi barry i have been a fly fisher all my life tye my own flies fished some of the best chalk streams in england , and lakes for rainbow and resevours . 
i got exiteted when i found you could get a day ticket to fish the river toreeno at capistrano . my exitment soon disapered when i tryed to fish it 
It is the most overgrown neglected piece of water i have ever tryed to fish there is only about thrirty yards of on bank you can fish , the rest is overgrown with threes and brambles that go right down to the water and no light can get in hence no fly life 
after fishing the only clear bit i decided to head away from the river abit and work my self down stream and fish again . with out a word of a lie , i could not find the river again after a half hour of strugeling i gave up and drov to another section of this so called fishery to no avale and gave up 
now this is going to soud verry anti italian , but they have no idear about nature this part of the river is a reserve controlel by the foristali good you say no bad 
ther idea of nature is to let it take care of its selve and to fine any one heavely if they try to cut back the trees and brambles to let in light and to give acces and they still have the cheak to chrarge 10 eros a day for an unfishable jungle and its not good to waid as its deep and can get twice as deep when they open the sluice gates . 
as for still water trout fishing another sad storry the pits they have dug out and stoked are all the same depth with no shallows for fly hatchs i have tryed again without much sucess our pleasure as they allow course fishing tecnices to cach the trout and this consists of a heavy line big hook and weight and the trout hooks it selve and they go home happ and chuk the halve starved trout in the pan and are happy , sorry to paint such a bleak picture but this is what ive found 
were abouts in abruzzo are you as it would be nice to meet a fellow fisherman nd you never know we might find some flyfishing to gether 
i now fish lake bomba for carp as its a resivour and they keep it fairly clear and carp are not to good to eat so there are some left roy


----------

